# ......



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

....


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

sonnl said:


> Obviously im depressed, ive known this for a while. I just wish I wasnt so numb. I wish I acted sad, felt sad, I wish I could fucking cry. IDK whats worse in life, the depersonalization that takes your reality away, the depression that takes your life away, or the fucking numbness that takes your soul away. I remember what depression was like back before dp, and even what sadness was like while I had DP. Im just blank now. Im so used to this world ive created.


I want to reply more on this topic, but have to go to work. My short answer is absolutely, you can be depressed and not feel sad. Someone once said that depression is actually anger turned inward at the self, or anger that you don't feel like you are allowing yourself to have. I will try and write more soon.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Obviously im depressed, ive known this for a while. I just wish I wasnt so numb. I wish I acted sad, felt sad, I wish I could fucking cry. IDK whats worse in life, the depersonalization that takes your reality away, the depression that takes your life away, or the fucking numbness that takes your soul away. I remember what depression was like back before dp, and even what sadness was like while I had DP. Im just blank now. Im so used to this world ive created.


They are all pretty bad, but I would have to say that the last one is the absolute worst. It's like being dead, basically. I wouldn't mind the depersonalization as badly if only I didn't have depression alongside it. I guess I'm fortunate in a way that I am still able to feel sad very deeply, and cry every so often.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

"Im so used to this world ive created." couldnt have said it any better bro.


----------



## daniyellyshmoo (Dec 13, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Obviously im depressed, ive known this for a while. I just wish I wasnt so numb. I wish I acted sad, felt sad, I wish I could fucking cry. IDK whats worse in life, the depersonalization that takes your reality away, the depression that takes your life away, or the fucking numbness that takes your soul away. I remember what depression was like back before dp, and even what sadness was like while I had DP. Im just blank now. Im so used to this world ive created.


oh my gosh..someone who feels EXACTLY how i feel..this community continues to open my eyes. thank you for posting this. i know how you feel,i wish i could offer you advice,but i can barely cope with it myself..all i can say is stay strong.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Basically, depression occurs sadness in a life. Sadness is a symptoms of a life. So there is required to come out from the depression to enjoying a life. For that there is required to concern with the specialist to get the better medication treatment and suggest for the better meditation exercise. Another thing is that you should follow that suggestion regularly and continue with the same work which you like most.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes. This is likely to be depressed rather than sad. And you seem to all of the symptoms. Feel there is nothing worse than feeling sad. Please get some help. May be the right medicine, you can get a better one. Good luck.


----------

